# Gotta Love Verizon



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Can not begin to tell ya how many of these we see and repair. This is from today in the city of New Port Richey, the owner said mine as well replace the whole sewer while we are there. Talked to the city and will pull permit Monday but I was authorized to go ahead and install. The main guy from the city told me they were just down the road celebrating founders day, I told him I found him something here, this is what the day is for right!!





































Sorry for the crappy phone shots, I'm being to see why my verizon service is $$$


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Nice, was that fiber optic cables?


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Yes, those are their FIOS lines.. I told the Verizon guy that showed up I was thinking of just cutting out of the way with the sawsall:laughing:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

ESPinc said:


> Yes, those are their FIOS lines.. I told the Verizon guy that showed up I was thinking of just cutting out of the way with the sawsall:laughing:


It looks like three 36 strand fiber cables, that would be about a $30,000.00 repair if not more.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

I dont like them--especially shallow. You cant chance anything without a locate and they will still try and hang you if the locate is not complete--like a repair loop that isnt marked. The only ones that get my sewers are the cable companies.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

The contractor who came from out of state to run sewer laterals on 2 miles of road years ago did two really bad things:



Didn't have a rock clause,

Didn't have a buried utility clause, 

Didn't make money but spent money to finish the job. 


18' deep in some spots, had to expose fiber optic cables and support them while they jack hammered out bedrock to get the sewer laterals in. 


Only guys that made money were the employees.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

How exactly do you know how many strands are there? Those are polyethylene conduits. They can contain any number of fibers inside or just plan old copper conductors. I have one of those in my front yard that only contains one single fiber and it goes to my house.



Killertoiletspider said:


> It looks like three 36 strand fiber cables, that would be about a $30,000.00 repair if not more.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Protech said:


> How exactly do you know how many strands are there? Those are polyethylene conduits. They can contain any number of fibers inside or just plan old copper conductors. I have one of those in my front yard that only contains one single fiber and it goes to my house.


I was assuming that the pvc they are in contrast with is 3", which would mean they are 1-1/4 or 1-1/2, and they generally only put one fiber cable in each duct that small. If it is direct bury fiber cable, which I can't tell from the photo, it would probably be 200 strand, a much more expensive repair, 24 and 36 strand cable is the most common size fiber cable used in residential areas, at least around here anyway.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

They are 1 1/4" polyethylene conduits.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Protech said:


> They are 1 1/4" polyethylene conduits.


there were two of those 

KTS, the pvc pipe is 4"


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

The one in my front yard


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

The 1 1/4" polyethylene conduit


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

The actual optical cable. 

The fiber is contained inside and is as thin as a human hair. The rest is just shielding and reinforcement fiber for pulling.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Protech said:


> The actual optical cable.
> 
> The fiber is contained inside and is as thin as a human hair. The rest is just shielding and reinforcement fiber for pulling.


That's 24 strand cable unless you have extremely large hands.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

The fact that you went to all the trouble to post those pics in an attempt to make your point.........




















I find hilarious:laughing::laughing: Way to go the extra mile.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

No, it is not. I sat there the whole time the guys were installing it and he told/showed me all about it. There is one single fiber inside of that cable and it's super thin. As I said the single fiber contained in that one cable is about as thick as a human hair. I actually watched the guy strip the insulation off of it and hook it up to the converter box on my house.

If you would like to debate this, let me ask you something? Why would they run a 24 strand cable for one friggin house?? A 24 strand cable has enough capacity for several neighborhoods. In fact, that single optical fiber I currently have serves my internet, phone and TV. That one fiber has so much capacity that if I'm willing to pay the outrageous rates, they can press a button at the main office and I can have internet speeds 25 times faster than what I have now (which is 15 down/5 up currently).


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Well you know me :laughing:



ILPlumber said:


> The fact that you went to all the trouble to post those pics in an attempt to make your point.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Protech said:


> one cable is about as thick as a human hair.


They actually use human hair for internet in southern IL. The long straight ones that is........


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Protech said:


> No, it is not. I sat there the whole time the guys were installing it and he told/showed me all about it. There is one single fiber inside of that cable and it's super thin. As I said the single fiber contained in that one cable is about as thick as a human hair. I actually watched the guy strip the insulation off of it and hook it up to the converter box on my house.
> 
> If you would like to debate this, let me ask you something? Why would they run a 24 strand cable for one friggin house?? A 24 strand cable has enough capacity for several neighborhoods. In fact, that single optical fiber I currently have serves my internet, phone and TV. That one fiber has so much capacity that if I'm willing to pay the outrageous rates, they can press a button at the main office and I can have internet speeds 25 times faster than what I have now (which is 15 down/5 up currently).


Size wise, it is the same as the 24 strand fiber optic cable used here by AT&T, but they don't run fiber to the house here except for a very select few new subdivisions, it is still in a trial phase here, I would say it is a regional thing. Underground fiber to the house has a few problems here, it can get broken from the freezing and thawing of the ground here, the fiber to house drops that are installed here are done with expansion foam core cable to try and prevent that, but it is unproven as of yet.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I was getting 2-3 of these a month when they were "Upgrading" our area, Thanks Verizon.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Protech said:


> The one in my front yard


 Thanks for bringing back memories of JJ's toe for me...:blink:














Just kidding you two...:laughing:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

He could be wearing a pair of JJ casuals, shoes that look like feet.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> He could be wearing a pair of JJ casuals, shoes that look like feet.


Do they come with custom fungus toe?


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

yay... that's what they get for blasting through there so dang fast with their FiOS. THey hit my parents' neighborhood just before they moved too... then their yard turned mushy... wonder what happened?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I managed to hit one last week.

Here is what's inside.



Killertoiletspider said:


> That's 24 strand cable unless you have extremely large hands.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Protech said:


> I managed to hit one last week.
> 
> Here is what's inside.


Yep thats 24


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

uh, i count 1


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

We had a sewer to dig up in the neutral ground out near the street about 15 years ago. It wasn't deep because we could hear the cable a couple feet below the gounds surface so we decided to dig it by hand and install a cleanout. About 15 minutes after we started digging a guy pulled up in an AT&T marked car and jumped out asking questions. We explained that we are hand digging a couple feet down and he chilled out. I asked what the big deal was and he explained there was a fiber optic phone line that runs under us...it runs from east cost to west coast across the United States and if its cut...it costs atleast a million dollars to repair. A contractor cut one in a neighboring county back in the mid 90's and it put him out of business. The man said he drives a portion of the cable looking for people digging or anything else going on and the parts that cannot be watched by driving are checked on by helicopter. I guess the guy was telling the truth...he seemed to be. He stayed with us until the hole was covered back up! lol


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

How much is that going to set you back protech? or was it not your fault?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Nada, thing was buried 1" down with no conduit. It was the service to the house.



house plumber said:


> How much is that going to set you back protech? or was it not your fault?


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Protech said:


> Nada, thing was buried 1" down with no conduit. It was the service to the house.


Cool. I heard a rumor over here that they can throw you in jail if you cut something and it wasn't flagged off.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*the rumors I have heard are much worse*



house plumber said:


> Cool. I heard a rumor over here that they can throw you in jail if you cut something and it wasn't flagged off.


you guys can debate how many strands arein that first pic till you are all blue in the face..

take a sawall and see how many are in there and then bet on how much it will cost to have it fixed...


Their was a fellow that did sewers in town here
that hit a very, very large one.....

the rumor I heard was that he lost everything
before it was all over 

cost something like a few thousand for every 
5 minutes it was down.......

they took the business, tractor, house and all

..


----------

